# wyndham points, how many, etc..best value



## ibe555666 (May 25, 2015)

ok I will vacation mostly in FL....prefer bonnet creek....how many points needed for 2 bdrm in bonnet creek....would stay at other resorts in FL ...prefer to stay mostly Bonnet creek......what I am looking for is to own and get at least one week in nice resort possibly 2 weeks in trade....I currently use rci, have no resort to deposit anymore, need one with good trade value....all input is appreciated


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 25, 2015)

So buy Bonnet Creek deeded points or CWA points.

How many? Depends on when - as to the number of points needed for a 2/2 unit...112,000 LOW to 224,000 HIGH season.

With Wyndham, you can not BOOK a week to trade in RCI .. you deposit points between 77,000 to 205,000 for a week.

If you want a GOOD RCI trader, it is NOT Wyndham points and most likely, NOT Wyndham fixed Weeks.

Find a good RCI trader .. but that might change anytime in the future.

It might be easier or better, to rent Bonnet Creek vacation stays.


----------



## ibe555666 (May 25, 2015)

*hmmm....best options*

heres the thing....like to stay in FL mostly.....need something that works on west coast, south FL, keys and Orlando??  suggestions


----------



## ibe555666 (May 25, 2015)

*rci trader?*

what do you think would be good as an rci trader?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 25, 2015)

Wyndham does NOT have resorts in either the Keys or the West Coast of Florida. Panhandle, yes. East Coast is Daytona Beach and Pompano Beach, yes.

As for the best of times & events, those dates require ARP (points deeded at those resorts & in the required number of points needed) at those specific resorts. And CWA is NOT available at all those resorts.


----------



## uscav8r (May 25, 2015)

With respect to RCI you can deposit Wyndham points to RCI through the Wyndham portal. You then make reservations using these points (likely for what are basically weeks on deposit from other exchangers). You also get a free weeks account, but unless you have a fixed/floating week to deposit you'll never use this account. 

You can POSSIBLY find some old Wyndham fixed weeks (not converted to points) but there may not be many of those in Florida. These would be exchanged via RCI as any other traditional fixed week, but they have nothing to do with the Wyndham points system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibe555666 (May 31, 2015)

*126000 annual red week*

have offer for 126k points floating red week, annual.....any input on this....bonnet creek?  $56 monthly fee.....


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2015)

126K gets you a HIGH season 1bdr. not PRIME season though.

or a 2/2 for VALUE season (lowest version of the stays).


----------



## ibe555666 (May 31, 2015)

*ok so?*

does anyone have a link to the points schedule for use.....and can they be used at other wyndham properties.....and how do they trade in rci?



vacationhopeful said:


> 126K gets you a HIGH season 1bdr. not PRIME season though.
> 
> or a 2/2 for VALUE season (lowest version of the stays).


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2015)

Remember, when using ARP you currently have to call the call center . having 2 Bonnet Creek contracts will still allow you to book ARP -- as long as the BC points are both deeded BC --- not CWA & BC (at least I don't think they can mixed CWP and CWA points for ARP ... can be combined at the 10 month - points are points booking window).


----------



## ibe555666 (May 31, 2015)

*WHOA*

Too  fast.....im a rookie....please explain awp, bc etc etc....also has 180k points thats are good till sept 2015....how can those be used?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2015)

ibe555666 said:


> Too  fast.....im a rookie....please explain awp, bc etc etc....*also has 180k points thats are good till sept 2015*....how can those be used?



ARP is advance reservation priority -- booking 10months + 1 day to the 13th month out booking window. Only deeded points to THAT resort that you own at. No banked, borrowed, cancelled, rented points.

Your USE YEAR - the bolded section HINTS at - an Oct USE YEAR.

Your reservation USING those points MUST be inbound by Sept 30th  ... not booked as a split reservation ... so a checkin date where every YOU decide to go must start by either Fri Sept 25 or Sat the 26th or the few resorts with a Sunday Sept 27th date. Anything NOT USED gets 'thrown away' as you most likely will not have your RCI account setup YET. 

Anything booked with a checkin date on or after OCT 1st will be using your 2016 Use Years points .... unless Wyndham adjusts without any discussion your USE YEAR to a Jan-Jan one ... yes, they sometimes do that... oh, surprise, surprise (as Gomer used to say with totally SHOCK (not)).


----------



## ibe555666 (May 31, 2015)

*Gomer...haha*

Ok   doing research seems 126k points really doesnt cut it in wyndham.....gets u very basic .......does it trade well points wise in rci?   Seems as if you need a minimum of 180 to 200k to get reasonable accomodations at reasonable times?  Yes or no?




vacationhopeful said:


> arp is advance reservation priority -- booking 10months + 1 day to the 13th month out booking window. Only deeded points to that resort that you own at. No banked, borrowed, cancelled, rented points.
> 
> Your use year - the bolded section hints at - an oct use year.
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymommo (May 31, 2015)

ibe555666 said:


> Ok   doing research seems 126k points really doesnt cut it in wyndham.....gets u very basic .......does it trade well points wise in rci?   Seems as if you need a minimum of 180 to 200k to get reasonable accomodations at reasonable times?  Yes or no?



You are right with that. Most people suggest 231,000 or 308,000. Wyndham likes doing things in increments of 77k points. Housekeeping credits (HKs here) for example. 

Someone recently posted a link to the points charts which tell you how many points are needed but I don't remember it. You could try searching for it or maybe someone will post again. 

You generally don't need ARP unless you are making a reservation for a busy resort in a busy season. If you think you are going to need ARP you are going to have to acquire points at that resort. Or you could go with CWA (Club Wyndham Access) which is like a pool of resorts, not deeded to a particular resort.  The MFs (maintenance fees) are averaged over the resorts and turns out to be less than many resorts on their own.  If you buy CWA you get ARP to all the resorts in CWA. The downside of CWA is that it is hard to find free or almost free contracts. I think that is partly because they are new but also that they are holding onto value more than many other contracts.


----------



## persia (Jun 1, 2015)

New Wyndham inventory is all Club Wyndham Access (CWA), not deeded Club Wyndham Plus (CWP)). It gets you ARP at 70 resorts. The ARP points for CWA and CWP at a resort are separate. The maintenance fees for CWA are good, not the best, but good and you'll never get hit with a special assessment....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2015)

persia said:


> New Wyndham inventory is all Club Wyndham Access (CWA), not deeded Club Wyndham Plus (CWP)). It gets you ARP at 70 resorts. The ARP points for CWA and CWP at a resort are separate*. The maintenance fees for CWA are good, not the best, but good and you'll never get hit with a special assessment...*.



And what happens to Special Assessments?

Remember, it is the SUM of all MFs for the CWP points owned at each resort ... any SA would just be added into the cost of CWA's ongoing fees which would be treated LIKE a bigger MFs. SA are paid by all owners - me personally with my CWP points but all CWA owners, it would just be buried within your CWA assessments (called my most people as their MFs).


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2015)

persia said:


> New Wyndham inventory is all Club Wyndham Access (CWA), not deeded Club Wyndham Plus (CWP)). It gets you ARP at 70 resorts. The ARP points for CWA and CWP at a resort are separate. The maintenance fees for CWA are good, not the best, but good and you'll never get hit with a special assessment....



As Linda says the Special assessments can still happen at the resort level. But we CWA members  wont have to pay them directly. They will simply be another expense of the club and rolled into our maintenance fees.  And the bet is that a special assessment at one resort out of 70, spread over theentire membership base, wont increase mf very much


----------



## weems637 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Club Wyndham Access*

I just picked up an odd lot of 69,000  CWA points for $1 plus closing costs to add to my inventory.  I'll be interested to see how Wyndham ARP works with my combination of ownerships.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 8, 2015)

*Two contracts?*



vacationhopeful said:


> Remember, when using ARP you currently have to call the call center . having 2 Bonnet Creek contracts will still allow you to book ARP -- as long as the BC points are both deeded BC --- not CWA & BC (at least I don't think they can mixed CWP and CWA points for ARP ... can be combined at the 10 month - points are points booking window).



There is a listing stating 301,000 annual Wyndham Points. There are 175,000 points at Wyndham Bay Club II and 126,000 points at Wyndham Majestic Sun. Would this contact give we ARP at both locations and the ability to combine the points to use at any Wyndham?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 8, 2015)

needhelp said:


> There is a listing stating 301,000 annual Wyndham Points. There are 175,000 points at Wyndham Bay Club II and 126,000 points at Wyndham Majestic Sun. Would this contact give we ARP at both locations and the ability to combine the points to use at any Wyndham?




No. They must be booked in ARP for the up to amount you have at that resort. Don't have enough for the room you want? No dice. So check the points chart to see what you can get for those contract sizes. 

At 10 months, book wherever you can.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's the link to the Member's Directory with the points charts and the learning pages to explain how the system works. http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## needhelp (Jun 9, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> No. They must be booked in ARP for the up to amount you have at that resort. Don't have enough for the room you want? No dice. So check the points chart to see what you can get for those contract sizes.
> 
> At 10 months, book wherever you can.
> 
> ...



Is there a way to find out how fast a location books? Do I need ARP to get a High season room?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 9, 2015)

needhelp said:


> Is there a way to find out how fast a location books? Do I need ARP to get a High season room?



High season as opposed to Prime? I personally do not know of any resorts that require ARP for high season. The only way to find out the booking pattern at a given resort is to track it yourself (time consuming and can take over a year) and/or to just ask other owners as to their experience. I do not have firsthand knowledge of how the Destin resorts behave. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, there are "lesser" Prime seasons at some resorts --- which seem to not book solid during ARP. But I believe as MORE people understand ARP and as more people are using their points or can use their points (not in default of MFs, have money for all the extra vacationing costs) or LEARN how to use their points fully esp for Prime ARP times .... it will get harder to book a PRIME week after ARP ends.

Would I care to go to the beach in the July? Sure ... but most Northeastern US beach resorts are BOOKED SOLID during ARP for July. What about the South Florida beachy resorts in Pompano .... July is NOW booked solid but not so at the start of the 10 month open booking window (maybe July 4th was). In Myrtle Beach, it has been booked solid during ARP for years usually within the first few hours at 13 months out.

As for HIGH season, more active owners will again PLAN AHEAD in their USE YEARS to use their Wyndham points, will also be booking those desirable resorts ...look at Bonnet Creek. 

I have the traditional Jan-Dec Use year ,,, as do the vast majority of Wyndham owners ... not much is available NOW to book in Sept thru Dec 31 thru out the system. When people have way too many points stashed in RCI or Credit Pool, the "USE IT or LOSE" becomes all too real. I don't want to pay another $209+ dollars to do an RCI exchange to a lesser resorts ... just because I will loose the points ... I want to beat my head against the door and say, "REMEMBER, BOOK and USE your Wyndham points in for Wyndham vacations".

Makes the NYC and Chicago resorts look good as to how much those units cost in points .... I have to get back to Chicago. Way too much fun. But I hear vineyard in CA calling me ....


----------



## needhelp (Jun 9, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, there are "lesser" Prime seasons at some resorts --- which seem to not book solid during ARP. But I believe as MORE people understand ARP and as more people are using their points or can use their points (not in default of MFs, have money for all the extra vacationing costs) or LEARN how to use their points fully esp for Prime ARP times .... it will get harder to book a PRIME week after ARP ends.
> 
> Would I care to go to the beach in the July? Sure ... but most Northeastern US beach resorts are BOOKED SOLID during ARP for July. What about the South Florida beachy resorts in Pompano .... July is NOW booked solid but not so at the start of the 10 month open booking window (maybe July 4th was). In Myrtle Beach, it has been booked solid during ARP for years usually within the first few hours at 13 months out.
> 
> ...





uscav8r said:


> High season as opposed to Prime? I personally do not know of any resorts that require ARP for high season. The only way to find out the booking pattern at a given resort is to track it yourself (time consuming and can take over a year) and/or to just ask other owners as to their experience. I do not have firsthand knowledge of how the Destin resorts behave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you both. @uscav8r I assumed I would need ARP in Prime season, but for a couple more years we can travel in late Aug/Sept when the weather is still warm.
I will look for any threads on these particular resorts. One of the main reasons I am interested in the Wyndham program is for advance booking once we are restricted to school schedule.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 9, 2015)

needhelp said:


> Thank you both. @uscav8r I assumed I would need ARP in Prime season, but for a couple more years we can travel in late Aug/Sept when the weather is still warm.
> I will look for any threads on these particular resorts. One of the main reasons I am interested in the Wyndham program is for advance booking once we are restricted to school schedule.



High and Prime are two different seasons. ARP is currently needed to book Prime time at certain resorts Myrtle Beach resorts, Glacier Canyon, Newport RI resorts, to name a few). As vacationhopeful says, there may be a few that may need ARP for High time, but these are currently much more rare. Whether this changes in the future is anyone's guess.

Of course, even within Prime there is a hierarchy. Myrtle Beach in summer Prime needs ARP, other Prime maybe not so much. South Shore for Christmas needs ARP, but not so much in summer Prime.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2015)

needhelp said:


> There is a listing stating 301,000 annual Wyndham Points. There are 175,000 points at Wyndham Bay Club II and 126,000 points at Wyndham Majestic Sun. Would this contact give we ARP at both locations and the ability to combine the points to use at any Wyndham?



And another little glitch .. same use year, too....

It is all in the rules...


----------



## needhelp (Jun 10, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> And another little glitch .. same use year, too....
> 
> It is all in the rules...



OK, let me make sure I understand. For Majestic Sun,  1 week for a 2 bed deluxe is 126K High season and 189K Prime.  Therefore, for APR in Prime season I could only book the 1 bed suite for 112K. Is this correct?
Could I credit pool to get the 2 bed deluxe?


This is very complicated. Thanks for the help


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2015)

Those are 2 OLDER resorts ... does YOUR deeds say UDI with some faction of 112/458385999 percentage of ownership --- OR does it say Week 49 Unit 123???

The first has ARP for another units assigned to the UDI covenants ... the other is a converted fixed week with ONLY ARP for that WEEK and UNIT (can NOT change the size up or down).


----------



## needhelp (Jun 11, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Those are 2 OLDER resorts ... does YOUR deeds say UDI with some faction of 112/458385999 percentage of ownership --- OR does it say Week 49 Unit 123???
> 
> The first has ARP for another units assigned to the UDI covenants ... the other is a converted fixed week with ONLY ARP for that WEEK and UNIT (can NOT change the size up or down).


I will put this in list to ask the seller


----------



## bnoble (Jun 11, 2015)

> Could I credit pool to get the 2 bed deluxe?


No.  Only Regular Use Year points can be used for ARP.
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/352


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 11, 2015)

needhelp said:


> Could I credit pool to get the 2 bed deluxe?





bnoble said:


> No.  Only Regular Use Year points can be used for ARP.
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/352



To piggyback on bnoble's post, you may credit pool to book that points-heavy room, but then you are restricted to booking at 10 months and have lost ARP for any pooled points (no matter where they originated). Cancelled points are the same way.

If you really want a 2Br at MS, here are some courses of action:

1) buy a CWA contract of size at least as big as the Prime points needed (CWA has lower MF, but these are getting hard to find), or
2) buy a single MS contract of sufficient size (may be hard to find), or
3) buy this smallish MS contract and look for another one to augment it (incur twice the closing and transfer costs).

No one has really jumped in to say whether or not you even need ARP at MS... I just looked at 4/10/16 (first day of 10 month booking today) which is High... There are plenty of options open. But your Spring Break weeks, like mid-end of March have only 1BR (no view) suites. I don't have a time machine to say whether there was 2br availability when to 10 month window opened for those weeks, unfortunately. This is where your homework (probably by direct observation) will come in.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## needhelp (Jun 11, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> To piggyback on bnoble's post, you may credit pool to book that points-heavy room, but then you are restricted to booking at 10 months and have lost ARP for any pooled points (no matter where they originated). Cancelled points are the same way.
> 
> If you really want a 2Br at MS, here are some courses of action:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the options. If the seller becomes willing to give this listing away, we can pursue #3. Otherwise, we will keep looking.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 13, 2015)

Also CWA and deeded points can not be combined, correct?


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 13, 2015)

needhelp said:


> Also CWA and deeded points can not be combined, correct?



They can not be combined for an ARP reservation, but they can be in the same account and at 10 months they can be used together.


----------

